# Wet Sanding Bass boat



## Bnathanb1982 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a few scratches/scuff marks mostly on the hull of my bass boat and a couple between the rubber rail and top cap of boat.  They are not really deep and was told by one guy that they could be removed by wet sanding the scratches.  The problem I have is the price he quoted me to do it.  $680 to remove the scratches and detail the boat.  He said he wouldn't be doing any fiberglass work, just the wetsanding and cleaning the boat and trailer.  I have heard of UP to $20 bucks a foot to do what I just explained, but 34 bucks a foot?  Anyone have any recommendations and what it should reasonably cost to do?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 26, 2009)

It'll cost next to nothing if you do it yourself, a little sandpaper, some rubbing/polishing supplies and some elbow grease. It's also a good excuse to get a good polisher, not required but speeds the job up and very handy to have around for other jobs. I got a Makita but I hear Dewalt and Porter Cable have some good ones too. And deep scratches can be fixed using a gel coat repair kit you can get for about $30 at any boat supply place.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe your buddy know something I don't but I don't see how he can wet sand without ruining your gel coat.  Gel Coat is only cosmetic so it's not the end of the world, but it's probably not want you want.  Gel Coat is used so that boat manufacturers _don't _ have to wet sand, little known fact.

Ask your bud to let you look at some boats he's wet sanded.

Pretty much what Backlasher said.  Some polishing compound and a buffer.  If this is basically a one time job you can get a cheap buffer at Pep Boys or such  in the $30.00 range.  Make sure to get plenty of bonnets.

Meguiar's, others make special marine fiberglass restorers, your call on using those.  Then if you really want it to shine, a nice coat of wax.

It's a tedious job, but nothing complicated or technical about it.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Scratches*



Twenty five ought six said:


> Maybe your buddy know something I don't but I don't see how he can wet sand without ruining your gel coat.  Gel Coat is only cosmetic so it's not the end of the world, but it's probably not want you want.  Gel Coat is used so that boat manufacturers _don't _ have to wet sand, little known fact.
> 
> Ask your bud to let you look at some boats he's wet sanded.
> 
> ...



First of all he's not my buddy, just a guy that owns a detailing business that a couple dealerships use in Buford, and he sure wasn't my buddy after he told me what he wanted to do the boat .  But I might not have clarified it in the original post but the scratches I want to get out are mostly on the hull of the boat and not actually in the metal flake.  So how do you get out the scratches/scuff marks on the hull?  I appreciate the heads up and that's why I'm asking on here and doing my research because I don't want to get burned.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 26, 2009)

Most scratches will buff out with polishing compound, 3M makes some excellent marine products. If you do have to use sandpaper go with 1000-2000 grit then follow up with polishing. Deeper scratches with gel coat repair. Be aware that gel coat isn't very thick, it's more of a mold release agent, so don't sand hard and don't use coarse rubbing compound.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 27, 2009)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> First of all he's not my buddy, just a guy that owns a detailing business that a couple dealerships use in Buford, and he sure wasn't my buddy after he told me what he wanted to do the boat .  But I might not have clarified it in the original post but the scratches I want to get out are mostly on the hull of the boat and not actually in the metal flake.  So how do you get out the scratches/scuff marks on the hull?  I appreciate the heads up and that's why I'm asking on here and doing my research because I don't want to get burned.



Backlasher and I are referring to your "gel coat".  This is a clear finish that's put on the outside of the fiberglass of the boat.  As BL mentions, it's actually put on the inside of the mold to get the hull to release from the mold and to provide a smooth finish.  FG itself has a pretty gnarly finish.

So if your scratches aren't into the metal flake, you should be able to buff them out of what is essentially a clear finish coat.  You want to do the whole boat, or at least a major section so that the buffed area will not stand out.

There are gel-coat repair kits available.  They work basically the same as windshield repair kits.  The downside to them is that gel coat shares the same problem as nearly any other clear finish, it's hard to make a repair that doesn't show up.  How bad it looks depends on the location of the scratch, the color of the boat, and the tolerance of the owner.

If you get the appropriate products, and go slow, there's no reason that you can't do this on your own.  The biggest mistake that people make is to get in too big a rush and use too aggressive abrasive.  As you found out, gel coat is relatively soft, and you can go backwards with an abrasive real easy.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 28, 2009)

Just be sure you start with the LEAST abrasive FIRST!!!!

Slowly move up to the one that does the job of removing the scratches with the least surface abrasion. Yeah, it can be a slow process, but you probably have more time than money if you are like most of us. Machines speed the process for sure, but they also can remove more than you want very quickly. If you don't do it by hand, check the surface frequently.....especially if you are lacking experience with the buffer.

Here's wishing you great success.


----------



## rsm (Oct 29, 2009)

Nathan, 
                It can be done.  I have done one and it looked better than new. It will take alot of time. If you have any questions PM or call.


----------

